# Newbie



## Rio (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie to the whole scene and really want to transform my physique.

I have started working out using mostly free weight exercises and stick to a correct/balanced eating plan daily. The problem is that I now have approximately 14% body fat index.  How can I change this fat or lose the fat without losing any muscle mass that I have gained thus far?

Please help....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Rio welcome to IM! 

You can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2009)

Lots of cardio and drugs


----------

